# Places to shoot around Grand Rapids



## TheDeerHunter (Aug 8, 2009)

I am looking for places to shoot my bow around Grand Rapids. Anyone know of some spots? I know Al and Bobs has an indoor range, but every time I am there it has been packed. Hard to shoot in the back yard due to neighbors on all sides.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

PM sent


----------

